# [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Dezember 2011)

*[Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution


----------



## Santanos (22. Dezember 2011)

*iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Einfach nur albern.... was kommt als nächstes? Der Friedensnobelpreis für's iPad, weil er nen Übersetzungs-App hat?


----------



## UltraGraniat (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Santanos schrieb:


> Einfach nur albern.... was kommt als nächstes? Der Friedensnobelpreis für's iPad, weil er nen Übersetzungs-App hat?


 
Ganz genau, er bekommt einen Preis dafür, dass er aus einem PfennigProdukt, einem Mp3 Player, ein wahres Luxusgut mit dementsprechenden Preis machte.
Wenn man mal betrachtet, wie sinnvoll so etwas ist dann kommt man schnell zum Entschluss, dass bis auf die Shuffle-Serie, die zum Sport machen echt gut sind nichts brauchbares raus gekommen ist,
die Nano-Serie ist entweder viel zu dick, zu protzig oder z.B mit der Kamera, die nur Videos machen kann echt daneben.
Dann der iPod Touch, der eig. nur zum pralen wirklich geeignet ist, denn ein Smartphone ersetzt es nicht ist aber auch zum Sportmachen ungeeignet.
Im Endeffekt sind es einfach nur Gegenstände mit denen man einfach nur angeben kann.

Dafür einen Preis zu bekommen erscheint mit total übertrieben


----------



## mayo (22. Dezember 2011)

Naja, er bekommt den Grammy weil Apple mit dem iPod+iTunes den Musikkritik und die MP3 Branche erst richtig in Schwung gebracht habe.. Nicht weil sie einen MP3 Player hergestellt haben.


----------



## Bensta (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Die Verwendeten Bilder bei Apple TV und MacMini sind schon lange nicht mehr aktuell, bitte ändern.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Ich glaube eher deswegen :
Neben der Schaffung neuer Vertriebswege durch den iPod und iTunes...
Also für etwas was die Musikindustrie eigendlich nie haben wollte.
Eine Möglichkeit Musik schnell, bequem & legal aus dem Netz zu ziehen.

@  *UltraGraniat*
Stimmt. Aber daran verdient nur Apple was und nicht die Musikindustrie.


----------



## Elberfelder (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Also laut Wikipedia  dürfte Jobs keinen Grammy bekommen . Denn den bekommen nur Menschen die unmittelbar was mit Musik zutun haben . Aber da darf man bestimmt geteilter Meinung sein . Ich finde er hätte ihn nicht bekommen sollen . ISt aber auch nur meine Meinung.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Also auf mich hatte der, mit dem Krempel für den er jetzt den Grammy bekommt, nicht den geringsten Einfluss.
Mp3-Player hatte ich, weil ich Mp3s aufn PC hatte, nen "Ipott" wars aber nicht. Itunes und dessen shop hab ich bisher noch keines Blickes gewürdigt und sehe auch keinen Anlass dazu.
Aber mit seiner religionsähnlichen Art und Weise hat er es ja nun doch offensichtlich endlich mal geschafft 'nen Preis abzugrasen(besonders, wenn man bedenkt, dass er diesen eigtl. nie hätte kriegen dürfen) - unglaublich.

An dieser Stelle würde sowohl epic fail als auch facepalm passen, sucht euch was aus^^


----------



## Iconoclast (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



nuff said


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Ja klar, Jobs als früherer Chef von Apple hat natürlich nichts verdient. 
Ist schon erstaunlich, bei wie vielen die Wörter Jobs oder Apple wie ein rotes Tuch wirken. 

Er hat mit iTunes den MP3 Markt revolutioniert, auch wenn es manche nicht wahr haben wollen.


----------



## Freakless08 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Jetzt wo er tot ist bekommt er einen Grammy. Warum hat er ihn nicht bekommen als er noch gelebt hat. Der erste iPod und das erste iPhone sind doch schon einige Jahre her.
Vermutlich hätten sie wohl Angst das er sagen würden "Steckt euch das Teil dahin wo keine Sonne scheint".

Sorry aber diese Leichenfledderei um sich selbst hochzupushen und die Musikmafia in ein besseres Licht (versuchen) rücken zu lassen finde ich albern. Er hat das geschafft was die Contentmafia nicht selbst geschaft hat weil sie immernoch im Tiefschlaf steckt und die aktuellen Techniken einfach verpennt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Da hat er aber sicher Freude am Grammy. Haben die was verpasst?


----------



## UlkiWahn (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Ich weiß nicht, was die mit diesem Steve Jobbs haben. Apple macht ständig Sachen nach und wird noch dafür hochgelobt. Hab gerade nachgeschaut, der erste mp3-Player stammt nicht von Apple, sondern von Siemens bzw. Rio, erst drei Jahre später kam Apple mit dem i-pod. Bei dem i-phone war es auch so, dass das bei weitem nicht das erste Smartphone war, die hießen bloß vorher nicht Smartphone sondern MDA, hatte sowas 2 Jahre vor dem ersten i-Phone. Den Grammy hat der Typ mal nicht verdient, wenn den jemand verdient hat, ist das das Fauenhofer Institut für die Erfindung des mp3-codecs. Was Steve Jobbs gut gemacht hat, ist die Preise für mp3s hochhalten, das findet natürlich die Musikindustrie gut. So wollte z.B. ein amerikanischer Künstler sein Album vor einem Jahr für 5 Euro anbieten und i-Tunes hat gesagt, dass sie das nicht machen, weil sie dann nicht genug verdienen. Komischerweise gings auf Amazon. Abzocker, und sowas kriegt auch noch nen Preis. Traurig.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Es geht wohl auch eher um die Vertriebsplattform iTunes. 

PS: Klar gabs alles andere auch vorher, nur nicht in dieser Form und das ist das Entscheidende. Hat ja schon seinen Grund, weswegen alle anderen Hersteller plötzlich auf Smartphones und Tablets umgestiegen sind.


----------



## bLu3t0oth (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Nailgun schrieb:


> PS: Klar gabs alles andere auch vorher, nur nicht in dieser Form und das ist das Entscheidende. Hat ja schon seinen Grund, weswegen alle anderen Hersteller plötzlich auf Smartphones und Tablets umgestiegen sind.


Klar hat das seinen Grund und der nennt sich technischer Fortschritt. Eben weil es erst seit etwa dem iPhone entsprechende SoCs und Touchscreens gibt.


----------



## Midguard (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Wenn man sich vor Augen wer alles ausgezeichnet wird, trifft es mit Steve Jobs endlich mal einen der es verdient.

Bei der Person Steve Jobs geht es nicht nur um ein Produkt, sondern um sein Lebenswerk, gestartet zum einem Zeitpunkt wo alle noch mit Rasseln um den Tannenbaum gerannt sind.

Und nein, ich habe einen Androiden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



UltraGraniat schrieb:


> Ganz genau, er bekommt einen Preis dafür, dass er aus einem PfennigProdukt, einem Mp3 Player, ein wahres Luxusgut mit dementsprechenden Preis machte.



Du hast dir anno 2001 also einen MP3 Player für ein paar Pfennige gekauft?
Entweder warst du da extrem viel besser im Feilschen, als gut 6 Milliarden andere Menschen, oder aber du solltest hier nicht so laut damit rumprahlen, Hehlerware zu kaufen...




UlkiWahn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was die mit diesem Steve Jobbs haben. Apple macht ständig Sachen nach und wird noch dafür hochgelobt. Hab gerade nachgeschaut, der erste mp3-Player stammt nicht von Apple, sondern von Siemens bzw. Rio, erst drei Jahre später kam Apple mit dem i-pod.



Da muss man nicht viel nachgucken, natürlich gab es MP3 Player schon vorher. Nur war das Festplattenmodell von Rio größer ein Discman und hatte ein Bedienkonzept, mit dem man nenneswert mehr Titel als auf ein paar CDs auch gar nicht verwaltet bekam. (Ganz davon abgesehen, dass er die Batterien leer hatte, bevor man auch nur einen kleinen Teil davon hörte).
Es stimmt schon, dass Apple nur sehr sehr wenig selbst erfunden hat. Aber sie haben sehr viele Ideen zum ersten Mal in eine Form gebracht, in der sie tatsächlich problemlos nutzbar waren. Und große MP3-Player gehören definitiv dazu.



> Den Grammy hat der Typ mal nicht verdient, wenn den jemand verdient hat, ist das das Fauenhofer Institut für die Erfindung des mp3-codecs.



Die haben sicherlich den größeren Teil geleistet (wenn es denn die waren, da gibts ja geteilte Meinungen zu...), aber die Musikindustrie wird garantiert keinen Grammy für DAS Raubkopiererwerkzeug schlechthin vergeben  . Genaugenommen war ja auch die Online-Verbreitung keine Idee von Apple, sondern von einem gewissen Napsterentwickler. Jobs hat nur erkannt, wie man daraus ein legales Geschäftsmodell macht. Aber das hatte eben Auswirkungen, die weit überdas hinausgehen, was jeder einzelne Künstler, der je einen Grammy erhalten hat, erreichte.



> Was Steve Jobbs gut gemacht hat, ist die Preise für mp3s hochhalten, das findet natürlich die Musikindustrie gut. So wollte z.B. ein amerikanischer Künstler sein Album vor einem Jahr für 5 Euro anbieten und i-Tunes hat gesagt, dass sie das nicht machen, weil sie dann nicht genug verdienen. Komischerweise gings auf Amazon. Abzocker, und sowas kriegt auch noch nen Preis. Traurig.


 
iTunes hatte von Anfang eine einheitliche Preisgestaltung - und das war bei weitem nicht immer zum Nachteil der Kunden (und, gerade in dem Fall auch nicht zum Nachteil der Künstler, wenn einzelne an Dumpingpreisen gehindert werden). Im Gegenteil, die Musikindustrie wollte anfangs wesentlich höhere Preise und später zumindest wesentlich höhere für Topkünstler. War aber mit Jobs nicht zu machen und irgendwann war Musikverkauf ohne Jobs eben keine Alternative mehr...
Heute haben wir dadurch die Möglichkeit, eine enorme Palette von Musik zu vertretbaren Preisen legal und ohne DRM-Ärger zu erwerben.


----------



## hotfirefox (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Einfach nur lachhaft das Ganze!
Der Preis sollte doch für Künstler(?) sein oder?


Das unsere Apple FB´s natürlich anders...


----------



## CentaX (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

iPod? Naja. Grammy mit Sicherheit nicht. Das HTC, das vor mir liegt, würde ihn wohl lieber für die Idee des Smartphones auszeichnen..

Mein Cowon D2 war besser als jeder damaliger iPod! Zumindest vom P/L. Und konnte auch Flash  Für 100€ so nen Umfang? Da hast du dich bei Apple aber dämlich gesucht .. War zwar dick, aber nicht groß. Und das ist nur EIN Gerät. 

Für die Musikindustrie hat er wirklich keinen Grammy verdient (meine Meinung!) - sind ja auch nur andere MP3-Player. Der Mac ist nicht anders. Das einzige, wo er wirklich überragend war, war wohl die Vermarktung .. (aber okay, Technik war auch oft sehr gut. Trotzdem war der iPod nicht "revolutionär"


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Einfach nur lachhaft das Ganze!
> Der Preis sollte doch für Künstler(?) sein oder?
> 
> 
> Das unsere Apple FB´s natürlich anders...


 Naja, die Frage ist: Was hat die Musik insgesamt weiter gebracht? Irgendein Ständchen - und sei es noch so gut gesungen - oder halt das Produkt, das fast im Alleingang die (legale!) Transition von der CD zur MP3 (/AAC) schaffte, bzw. dessen "Erfinder"? Ich denke darum ging es, und so gesehen ist der Preis schon irgendwo verdient, dass der iPod einschlug und die Musikwelt veränderte wie sonst höchstens noch die CD selber dürfte ja bekannt sein.


----------



## Ifosil (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Mal angenommen er würde noch leben, hätte er dann diesen Preis gewonnen?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Naja, die Frage ist: Was hat die Musik insgesamt weiter gebracht? Irgendein Ständchen - und sei es noch so gut gesungen - oder halt das Produkt, das fast im Alleingang die (legale!) Transition von der CD zur MP3 (/AAC) schaffte, bzw. dessen "Erfinder"? Ich denke darum ging es, und so gesehen ist der Preis schon irgendwo verdient, dass der iPod einschlug und die Musikwelt veränderte wie sonst höchstens noch die CD selber dürfte ja bekannt sein.


 
Dann sollte das Fraunhofer Institut den Preis bekommen und nicht Jobs, denn das MP3 Format gibt es schon viel länger wie iTunes. Aber das scheint wohl wie bei smartphone zu sein. Wenn es apple noch nicht hatte, dann gab es das auch zuvor noch nicht.


----------



## Rollora (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

MOMENT!!!
Führt die Überschrift nicht etwas in die Irre?
Klar: Apple Produkte darüber kann man sich streiten wie über Automarken (zu teuer, kann weniger kostet mehr, quali kacke usw...)
Aber hier steht Steve Jobs, nicht Apple. Und was auch falsch ist an der Überschrift, dass er etwa "nur" das Iphone erfunden hat.

Er hat mal eben *Apple gegründet* (ok soweit klar) die bereits in den 80er Jahren Denkanstöße und Revolutionen im Home PC erwirkt haben. Das wird von vielen hier unterschätzt, aber bei jeder "Geschichte des Homepcs" oder gar "Geschichte der Informatik" kommen diverse legendäre Apple Computer zur Erwähnung. Etwa der Apple 2.
Dann kam unter ihm der *Macintosh* (Apple Macintosh)... mal eben bekannt als der erste Computer mit *grafischer Benutzeroberfläche*
Dann kam *NeXT *(NeXT ). Diejenigen die nicht nur flamen sondern auch ein wenig Ahnung von der Geschichte hinter PCs &Co haben, wissen, dass der Outcome von NeXT nicht unerheblich war - selbst im heutigen Mac OS sind noch spuren der damaligen Arbeit.
Ich persönlich benutze und Boykottiere Apple Produkte der neueren Zeit, aber was mir persönlich an der Arbeit Steve Jobs' etwas gebracht hat, sind die wundervollen Filme der *von ihm gegründeten Firma Pixar* (Pixar Animation Studios) - Toy Story, Findet Nemo, Wall-E, Monster AG, Die Unglaublichen, Oben usw...

Und dann wären da eben die oben erwähnten, modernen Apple-Produkte (iphone,ipad,ipod,ios,appletv,macintosh usw), die vielen von uns hier sauer aufstoßen. Als PC User sind wir es gewohnt, ständig Produkte zu Vergleichen nach Kriterien. Und objektiv betrachtet sind für manche von uns Appleprodukte völlig ungeeignet. Aber für manche andere Leute GIBT ES NICHTS VERGLEICHBARES.
Mein Vater hat von der Firma ein Ipad geschenkt bekommen, ich selbst habe ein günstigeres Android Pad bekommen. Mir gefällt letzteres mehr, da ich damit auch was sinnvolles machen kann, doch für Leute die nicht PC Versiert sind, sind manche Appleprodukte optimal. Wie diese Telefone mit extragroßen Tasten.
UND: auch wenn ich wie oben erwähnt GEGEN Apple Produkte bin (aus Gründen), habe ich neulich eine Absolut verblüffende Entdeckung gemacht: Ein Kind das im Kinderwagen fuhr weil es noch kaum selbst laufen konnte, hatte das iPhone 4 dessen Mutter in der Hand: und es konnte das Telefon bedienen: es hat sich an den Symbolen orientiert, und plötzlich ein Fotoalbum geöffnet. Die fotos mit der Wischbewegung durchgeblättert. Nicht aus langeweile, das hat man gesehen, manche Fotos hat sich das Kind / Baby ganz genau angesehen. Ich fand das absolut faszinierend, kann aber sein, dass das daher rührt, dass ich mich mit Kindesentwicklung beschäftige 
Jedenfalls kann man beim iPhone auf jeden Fall sagen, dass es* Kinderleicht zu bedienen* ist.


Santanos schrieb:


> Einfach nur albern.... was kommt als nächstes? Der Friedensnobelpreis für's iPad, weil er nen Übersetzungs-App hat?


Wenn du dir die Liste der Friedensnobelpreisträger ansiehst und was die bis zum Erhalt des Preises so geleistet haben, wäre es für diesen Preis geradezu schmeichelhaft wenn Jobs den bekommt. Es wäre vermutlich sogar schmeichelhaft wenn den Preis ein iPhone bekommt (ja, ein DING).

Ich weiß nicht warum sich hier manche aufregen, das ist echt traurig. Seid ein wenig Realistisch, reden wir mal nicht über Patente und andere Negativschlagzeilen.

Denkt mal drüber nach welchen EINFLUSS Apple bzw Steve Jobs auf unsere Kultur oder halt speziell die Popkultur hat, und dann ist mir 10x lieber er bekommt einen Grammy als Lady Gaga.

Jobs Firma (sicher nicht alles seine Entscheidungen) mag uns zu Konsumh*ren gemacht haben, aber wenn ich mir im Vergleich dazu die Lady Gaga Fans so ansehe, ist es mir lieber ich lauf rum wie so eine Konsumh*re, als wenn sie mir völlig eine ins Hirn gebuttert hätten...


MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Dann sollte das Fraunhofer Institut den  Preis bekommen und nicht Jobs, denn das MP3 Format gibt es schon viel  länger wie iTunes. Aber das scheint wohl wie bei smartphone zu sein.  Wenn es apple noch nicht hatte, dann gab es das auch zuvor noch nicht.


 Für Applefans sind Smartphones deren Erfindung... und ganz unrichtig ist das nicht: die ersten Ansätze von  Tablet PCs und Smartphones gehen tatsächlich auf frühere Produkte von Apple zurück... nur war man damit eben (noch!) nicht erfolgreich. Jetzt ist man es halt.





Nailgun schrieb:


> Es geht wohl auch eher um die Vertriebsplattform iTunes.


Ja und das ist an der News bzw Überschrift eben unklar dargestellt.
Und selbst iTunes und die iPods und die Vertriebswege von Musik die sich veränderten (iCloud anyone, anywhere?)... darüber wird von den Anti-Apple-Leuten hier gerne hinweggesehen. Wir sollten da aber schon sachlich bleiben. Der Mann hat uns ja nicht nur Abgezockt, er hat uns ja auch etwas gegeben. Und wenns nur eine weitere Option war (von der sich viele andere Firmen was abgeschaut haben).





hotfirefox schrieb:


> Einfach nur lachhaft das Ganze!
> Der Preis sollte doch für Künstler(?) sein oder?
> 
> 
> Das unsere Apple FB´s natürlich anders...


 
Einfluss ist schwer zu messen... aber: glaubst du hat IRGENDEIN Künstler nur Ansatzweise eine Veränderung in unserer Gesellschaft geschafft, wie Apple/Jobs dies tat?
Also FALLS das welche geschafft haben, dann nur ganz große Namen: Beatles, Madonna, Jackson...


----------



## Baer.nap (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Und wo bleibt die ehrung von windows? hallo nirgends werden mehr mp3 gesaugt 
oder sollen wir rapidshare und torrents noch huldigen? klar machen wir


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Rollora schrieb:


> Einfluss ist schwer zu messen... aber: glaubst du hat IRGENDEIN Künstler nur Ansatzweise eine Veränderung in unserer Gesellschaft geschafft, wie Apple/Jobs dies tat?
> Also FALLS das welche geschafft haben, dann nur ganz große Namen: Beatles, Madonna, Jackson...


 
Jeder Künstler schafft eine Veränderung in der Gesellschaft, die Frag ist nur: Wie weitreichend ist sie und nehme ich diese veränderung denn wahr? Künstler machen durch Ihre Texte, Bilder, Kunstwerke auf Dinge aufmerksam die man so vielleicht garnicht wahr nimmt. Und man kommt vielleicht erst dadurch zum nachdenken, ggf. ist es auch ein unterschwelliger, längerer Prozess und am Ende sieht man die Dinge anders. Aber wie will man dies denn nachweisen? Es mag durchaus sein, dass Steve Jobs Dinge angestoßen hat die die welt revolutioniert haben, aber ob das was mit dem Grammy zu tun hat? Das wage ich auch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Hätte das Fraunhofer Institut den Grammy bekommen, wären wir mit den Beiträgen nicht mal auf die zweite Seite gekommen. 

@Baer.nap
Das was du meinst nennt sich 'Grabby' und wird jedes Jahr von der Raubkopiererszene an die größte "Vertriebsplattform" vergeben.


----------



## Kubiac (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Ganz einfach. NEIN!
Mp3-Player, Online Verkaufsplattformen, Smartphones, Videotelefonie usw. gab es schon vor Jobs. Erfunden hat er nichts neu.
Schlimmer noch, er hat den Menschen eingeimpft, dass die Bedienung eines Telefons über ein Touchscreen viel besser ist als echte Tasten. Jetzt muss jeder ein Touchscreen-Smartphone haben auf dem er sich dann zig unsinnige "Apps" läd und Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißt. 
Jetzt gibt es sogar schon Handschuhe spezielle Handschuhe um diese Touch-Handy auch im Winter bedienen zu können. 
In einem war er gut. Den Menschen altägliche, schon vorhandene Dienste als revolutionär teuer zu verkaufen.


----------



## ArMyHuHn (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Santanos schrieb:


> Einfach nur albern.... was kommt als nächstes? Der Friedensnobelpreis für's iPad, weil er nen Übersetzungs-App hat?


 
Recht haste das ist echt lächerlich. Man bedenke mal wie stark sich Jobs eingemischt hat welche App`s ein User auf seinem Teuer gekauften Produkt haben darf oder nicht haben darf. Das erinnert stark an die "Zeugen Jovas" oder andere scheinheilige Vereinigungen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Mal abgesehen davon, dass es weltweit weniger Smartphones als normale Handys gibt, hat unter anderem Jobs schon einiges erfunden, denn Smartphones und Tablets in der heutigen Form gab es vorher nicht, auch wenn es manche nicht einsehen wollen. 

Es hat schon seinen Grund, dass erst nach iPhone und iPad plötzlich alle Hersteller sich nach den beiden Produkten ausgerichtet haben und erst jetzt, nach 1-4 Jahren, zum Teil Besseres raus gebracht haben.

@ArMyHuHn  
Und wo ist das Problem?
Apple wollen nun mal für das ganze "Produkterlebnis" verantwortlich sein und wer mit dieser Philosophie nicht zurecht kommt, kann ja zu anderen Sachen greifen. Es wird ja niemand gezwungen.


----------



## PixelSign (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

es sollte auch bedacht werden das nicht nur die mp3 player als hardware sondern auch itunes als software und music-store eine sehr wichtige rolle für die musikindustrie spielen. wer musik nur illegal aus dem netz zieht, der kann mit itunes natürlich nicht so viel anfangen 



UltraGraniat schrieb:


> Ganz genau, er bekommt einen Preis dafür, dass er aus einem PfennigProdukt, einem Mp3 Player, ein wahres Luxusgut mit dementsprechenden Preis machte.
> Wenn man mal betrachtet, wie sinnvoll so etwas ist dann kommt man schnell zum Entschluss, dass bis auf die Shuffle-Serie, die zum Sport machen echt gut sind nichts brauchbares raus gekommen ist,
> die Nano-Serie ist entweder viel zu dick, zu protzig oder z.B mit der Kamera, die nur Videos machen kann echt daneben.
> Dann der iPod Touch, der eig. nur zum pralen wirklich geeignet ist, denn ein Smartphone ersetzt es nicht ist aber auch zum Sportmachen ungeeignet.
> ...



komisch, irgendwie klingt das so als würdest du von dir auf andere schließen. es soll ja menschen geben die einen mp3 player nicht nur zum sport verwenden  ! immer diese behauptungen apple produkte seien zum prahlen da und das dann noch auf den grammy beziehen... manchmal kommt es mir hier echt vor als würden sich bei pcgh nur pubertäre kids rumtreiben. jobs hatte bestimmt nicht vor die menschen mit einem gerät zu bereichern, was alleinig dazu verwendet wird um das ego aufzupolieren. 
lässt man mal das unkonstruktive und kaum fundierte gequatsche bei seite, wird man feststellen das die mp3 player von apple, bei käufern (hast du jemals eins der von dir kritisierten geräte besessen?) sowie der fachpresse, für ihre qualität, intuitive bedienung und langlebigkeit bekannt sind. das kann ich selbst heute noch von einem nano der 2 generation (2006!) und touch 2g behaupten die nach wie vor nach weitergabe an den freundeskreis in benutzung sind. bei anderen fabrikaten trifft das leider nicht zu weil sie vorher schon den geist aufgegeben haben oder in ihre einzelteile zerfallen sind. apple scheint also ziemlich gute pfennigprodukte herzustellen... (natürlich für einen völlig unangemessenen preis )



Kubiac schrieb:


> Mp3-Player, Online  Verkaufsplattformen, Smartphones, Videotelefonie usw. gab es schon vor  Jobs. Erfunden hat er nichts neu.


 
immer wird das gleiche vorgehalten. natürlich gab es das schon in irgendeiner form eher aber in welcher qualität bitte??? selbst jahre nach dem ersten iphone schafften es viele hersteller nicht eine laggfreie und saubere bedienung umzusetzen. die ersten smartphones und mp3 player (ja, die mp3 player aus plastik mit der kappe zum abziehen. genau die, die nach 3 monaten nutzung ihre färbung geändert und/oder verloren hatten und in ihre einzelteile zerfallen sind...) waren doch ein witz! im gegensatz dazu hat apple schon immer qualitätsprodukte angeboten für die natürlich auch etwas mehr geld gezahlt werden musste.


----------



## Hoelli (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Rollora schrieb:


> MOMENT!!!
> Einfluss ist schwer zu messen... aber: glaubst du hat IRGENDEIN Künstler nur Ansatzweise eine Veränderung in unserer Gesellschaft geschafft, wie Apple/Jobs dies tat?


 
david hasselhoff den mauerfall 

ne im ernst. das steve jobs mit apple und denentsprechenden produkten viel erreicht und auch unser jetziges mediales leben geprägt hat, ist glaub ich recht unbestritten. muß aber auch sagen, dass der grammy der falsche preis für ihn ist. der grammy soll einfach künstler und deren musik ehren. angebrachter wäre eher ein preis dafür, dass er apple wieder so nach oben gebracht hat und einen riesenkonzern daraus gemacht hat. nen preis der einfach das wirtschaftliche ehrt. aber kein grammy.

davon ganz ab dass man ehh darüber streiten kann, ob er zu lebzeiten ehh solche anerkennung bekommen hätte. in der ganzen aktion steckt einfach viel mehr pr, als verstand


----------



## geo (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Das traurige daran ist doch, wenn er noch leben würde, hätte er diesen Preis nicht bekommen 

Steve war doch kein Künstler, er war ein Denker und skrupelloser Geschäftsmann und auf seinem Gebiet sicherlich eine Ikone, doch Künstlerpreise sollten an Künstler gehen!

Er hätte schon einen Preis verdient, denn schließlich kann man schon sagen das Apple ohne ihn niemals so weit gekommen wäre.
Er hat ein Unternehmen hoch gezogen das nahezu Pleite war und hat der Nachwelt, eines der mächtigsten Unternehmen weltweit hinterlassen. Hätte nix dagegen wenn er dafür einen entsprechenden Preis erhalten würde!


----------



## boggler (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Von mir aus soll die Applefanbase ihren IGod weiter huldigen. Eigentlich sollte er doch auch noch einen posthumen Oskar bekommen. 
Was mich allerdings ein wenig stört, ist die Tatsache, dass bislang niemand über den Tod von *Dennis Ritchie *berichtet, geschweige denn ihm einen Grammy, Oskar, Bambi oder was weiß ich posthum verleihen will.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Dennis Ritchie:
Zusammen mit Ken Thompson erhielt er 1983 den Turing Award, 1990 die Richard-W.-Hamming-Medaille des IEEE, 1999 die National Medal of Technology und 2011 den Japan-Preis für die Entwicklung von Unix und C. 2005 wurde Ritchie mit dem IRI Achievement Award des Industrial Research Institute ausgezeichnet.

Er wurde wohl schon zu Lebzeiten ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Adam West (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Versteh hier nich wieso einer der größter Ausbeuter und mMn einer der skrupellosesten Personen hier noch einen Grammy bekommen soll. Er war weder Ikone noch ein gutes Bsp. für andere.
Dennis Richie ist gestorben und kein Hahn hat danach gekräht und ER hat wirklich zum Fortschritt der Menschheit beigetragen. 
Steve Jobs verdient rein garnichts!


----------



## Da_Obst (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Ob Jobs es verdient oder nicht ist nun vollkommen irrelevant...
Der gute Mann ist tot, somit hat es absolut keinen Sinn mehr darüber zu streiten, ob er noch irgendwas verdienen würde...

Aber irgendwelchen Preisverleihern ist das ja ziemlich egal, hauptsache Publicity, nicht?
Denke mal, sein Sarg/seine Urne würde sich über den Award freuen...


----------



## Papzt (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



> Dennis Richie ist gestorben und kein Hahn hat danach gekräht und ER hat wirklich zum Fortschritt der Menschheit beigetragen.


Hat er, keine Frage...aber welcher 6 jährige weiß was C oder Unix ist? Jeder Idiot kennt Apple, weil sie halt einfach immer in den Medien sind/waren mit ihren sogenannten revulotionen...*ahahahahiho*
Wir wissen doch alle, dass wenn Apple ein neues Produkt aufnimmt es sofort eine Rvolution ist. Wenn deren Apple TV mal bekannter wird, heißt es auch, dass sie das Fernsehen erfunden haben  
Alles in allem kann ich dazu nur sagen: Schwachsinn....riesen Schwachsinn. Mal sehen was er noch für Auszeichnungen erhält.Von der Film- und Buchinsutrie könnte ja auch ncoh was kommen. Schließlich kann man  ja auch Filme und eBooks über iTunes kaufen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Hat eigentlich Sony oder der Erfinder des Walkmans persönlich einen Grammy bekommen? Denn der Walkman oder auch der Discman später haben doch auch die Musikwelt revolutioniert


----------



## PixelSign (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Papzt schrieb:


> Hat er, keine Frage...aber welcher 6 jährige weiß was C oder Unix ist? Jeder Idiot kennt Apple, weil sie halt einfach immer in den Medien sind/waren mit ihren sogenannten revulotionen...*ahahahahiho*
> Wir wissen doch alle, dass wenn Apple ein neues Produkt aufnimmt es sofort eine Rvolution ist. Wenn deren Apple TV mal bekannter wird, heißt es auch, dass sie das Fernsehen erfunden haben
> Alles in allem kann ich dazu nur sagen: Schwachsinn....riesen Schwachsinn. Mal sehen was er noch für Auszeichnungen erhält.Von der Film- und Buchinsutrie könnte ja auch ncoh was kommen. Schließlich kann man  ja auch Filme und eBooks über iTunes kaufen.



 mal sprichst du von revolution mal von neu erfinden, ja was denn nun  ?


----------



## Hugo78 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Beim MacBook Air Bild, hab ich im ersten Moment gelesen: "MacBook Air - das *zweitdümmste* Notebook der Welt zum Zeitpunkt der Vorstellung." 
Und dachte, _na na PCGH das ist zwar ehrlich aber irgendwie pös_.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich Sony oder der Erfinder des Walkmans persönlich einen Grammy bekommen? Denn der Walkman oder auch der Discman später haben doch auch die Musikwelt revolutioniert


 
du vergisst philips, die haben den cd-player erfunden.

naja, die liste kann unendlich fortgeführt werden. ich denke, dass der grammy der falsche preis fürh jobs ist. nen design-award wäre besser gewesen!


----------



## Papzt (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



PixelSign schrieb:


> mal sprichst du von revolution mal von neu erfinden, ja was denn nun  ?


 Sowohl als auch. Wird doch auch immer so gesagt


----------



## Sularko (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Die Idee, Musik mit sich rumtragen zu können ist doch keine erfindung von Jobs sondern gab es ja auch schon von SONY in Form des Walkman. Wenn jemand den Preis verdient hätte dann doch bitte dessen Erfinder.
Es ist schon etwas grotesk, wie sehr man Steve Jobs huldigt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Musik rumtragen?
Dann müsste ja der Erfinder des Ghettoblasters einen Preis bekommen.


----------



## Sularko (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Musik rumtragen?
> Dann müsste ja der Erfinder des Ghettoblasters einen Preis bekommen.


 
Auf jeden Fall noch vor Jobs.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Nur hat weder der Erfinder vom Ghettoblaster, noch der Erfinder vom Walkman und auch nicht der Erfinder vom Discman die Musikwelt so verändert, wie Jobs mit iTunes. 

Vielleicht stört es aber auch manche, dass man dort zahlen muss.


----------



## PixelSign (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

daher wird auch von revolution gesprochen da apple eben nicht alles neu erfunden hat. der punkt ist das sie die dinge auf eine ganz eigene weise perfektioniert haben. bei apple wird nichts halbherzig oder lieblos umgesetzt. das iphone war nicht das erste smartphone aber sehr wohl das erste was eine für diesen zweck optimierte software, benutzeroberfläche und bedienung bot. es hat im gegensatz zu anderen "smartphones" dieser zeit perfekt funktioniert. das ipad war nicht der erste tablet-pc aber eben der erste der für privatnutzer sinn machte. auch itunes war bestimmt nicht der erste music-store aber es bietet eben die komplette musikverwaltung vom kauf bis zur organisation der daten auf dem gerät. 

steve jobs hat mit seiner firma stets die zeichen der zeit erkannt und dinge so umgesetzt, wie es andere nicht geschafft haben. und das sehr oft alles richtig gemacht wurde/wird, beweisen die verkaufszahlen, die mengen an überzeugten stammkunden, die berichte aus der fachpresse, die immense wichtigkeit von itunes für die musikindustrie und das aufspringen vieler anderer firmen auf ein erfolgreiches konzept was von apple vorgelegt wurde. viele mögen das hype nennen, nur ist das schon etwas engstirnig wenn man sich die erfolge in der summe anschaut.

daher finde ich es immer sehr schade wenn jemand blind die meinung vertritt das apple nur müll zu überteuerten preisen produziert und das auch noch geklaut ist. gut das fundierte leute wissen, dass diese meinung schlichtweg falsch ist. um das zu verstehen muss man nicht mal ein apple "fan" sein sondern einfach etwas differenziert an das thema herangehen


----------



## ger_cornholio (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Naja, wenn die meinen... Ich wusste garnet, dass Grammys auch post mortem vergeben werden können. 
Ich würds natürlich lieber sehen, wenn die Forscher vom Fraunhofer Institut für den Codec geehrt werden würden und nicht ein toter Geschäftsmann.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Tote können auch nen Oskar bekommen, also sehe ich das nicht als Problem.


----------



## DaStash (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Wenn man mal alle Emotionen bei Seite lässt muss man doch ganz klar feststellen das diese Entscheidung weit weniger nachvollziehbar ist als hier von einigen versucht wird darzulegen.

Wenn die angebrachten Gründe wirklich ausschlaggebend waren, dann hätte der Erfinder des Walkman ebenso einen Grammy kriegen müssen. Warum? Weil zu der Zeit es nichts vergleichbares gab. Man konnte seine Musik einfach nicht mobil nutzen. Die Erfindung des Walkmans hat einen völlig neuen Markt eröffnet und stellt somit eine echte Revolution dar.

Und genau aus letztgenannten Gründen empfinde ich die Entscheidung als sachlich nicht gerechtfertigt. Sowohl mp3 Player als auch mp3s und entspreche Portale gab es schon. Apple hat in Sachen mp3 zwar den Markt in Schwung gebracht aber eben das Rad nicht neu erfunden und das sollte meiner Meinung nach ausschlaggebend sein, wie eben beim Walkman.

MfG


----------



## ger_cornholio (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Tote können auch nen Oskar bekommen, also sehe ich das nicht als Problem.



Stimmt Heath Ledger hat ja für Dark Knight auch noch einen bekommen


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

@DaStash
Ähm, welchen neuen Markt hat denn der Walkman eröffnet? Den für Kasetten?

Aber du hast schon recht, man sollte alle Emotionen bei Seite lassen.


----------



## DaStash (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Nailgun schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Ähm, welchen neuen Markt hat denn der Walkman eröffnet? Den für Kasetten?
> 
> Aber du hast schon recht, man sollte alle Emotionen bei Seite lassen.


 
Mobile Musikabspielgeräte, sozusagen der analoge Vorreiter des mp3 Players...
Aber ich denke die Frage war ironisch gemeint. ?.. War sie doch?

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Na klar. 
Der Walkman ist sogar ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass eine Firma etwas entwickelt, was andere dann kopieren und selbst wenn es von nem anderen Hersteller war, nannte man es trotzdem noch Walkman.


----------



## DaStash (23. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Na klar.
> Der Walkman ist sogar ein schönes Beispiel dafür, dass eine Firma etwas entwickelt, was andere dann kopieren und selbst wenn es von nem anderen Hersteller war, nannte man es trotzdem noch Walkman.



Dir fällt es unheimlich schwer bei der Sache zu bleiben oder? 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Eigentlich nicht. 

Es ist schon interessant, wie wenig Leute es sonst schert, wer jetzt nen Grammy bekommt, aber wenn Jobs einer verliehen wird, geht für manche die Welt unter.


----------



## DaStash (23. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Es ist schon interessant, wie wenig Leute es sonst schert, wer jetzt nen Grammy bekommt, aber wenn Jobs einer verliehen wird, geht für manche die Welt unter.



Im Gegensatz zu Dir sind hier aber einige in der Lage ihre Ansichten sachlich und nicht emotional darzulegen. 
Ich weiß du tust dich immer etwas schwer damit aber btt wäre jetzt angebracht. 

MfG


----------



## Elberfelder (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ja klar, Jobs als früherer Chef von Apple hat natürlich nichts verdient.
> Ist schon erstaunlich, bei wie vielen die Wörter Jobs oder Apple wie ein rotes Tuch wirken.
> 
> Er hat mit iTunes den MP3 Markt revolutioniert, auch wenn es manche nicht wahr haben wollen.


  Quelle Wikipedia: *Grammy Awards* (kurz _Grammy_) sind Musikpreise, die seit 1959 von der National Academy of Recording Arts and Sciences in Los Angeles jährlich in zurzeit insgesamt 109 Kategorien[1] an Künstler wie Sänger, Komponisten, Musiker sowie Produktionsleiter und die Tontechnik verliehen werden. Am 13. Februar 2011 wurde die 53. Grammy-Verleihung gefeiert.So und nu ? Nächstes mal bekommt " Die Brille" die Windows ins Leben gerufen hat ,nur wegen dem Windows Media-Player einen Grammy oder wie ? Sry aber ich denke das Jobs bestimmt Was verdient hat ABERNICHT einen Grammy-


----------



## Elberfelder (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



ger_cornholio schrieb:


> Stimmt Heath Ledger hat ja für Dark Knight auch noch einen bekommen


 Ja aber darum geht es nicht , Heath Ledger hat den ja auch bekommen für seinen GRANDIOSEN Auftritt in dem FILM . Er war auch SCHAUSPIELER.Junge nee also manchmal denke ich .....schöne Weihnachtenoder hätte Jobs lieber einen oscar , bambi oder die goldene himbeere verdient ? man weiß es nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



DaStash schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Dir sind hier aber einige in der Lage ihre Ansichten sachlich und nicht emotional darzulegen.
> Ich weiß du tust dich immer etwas schwer damit aber btt wäre jetzt angebracht.
> 
> MfG


Ja klar. 
Hätte jemand anders den Grammy bekommen, würde sich kaum wer dafür interessieren, also erzähl du mir bitte nichts von emotional.


----------



## DaStash (23. Dezember 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Ja klar.
> Hätte jemand anders den Grammy bekommen, würde sich kaum wer dafür interessieren, also erzähl du mir bitte nichts von emotional.


Keiner hier will deinem Steve etwas. Bleib doch einfach mal bei den Fakten die hier geschrieben wurde und diskutiere nicht wieder deine eigene Theorie zu der keiner etwas geschrieben hat, hatten wir doch gestern schon. Also btt Nailgun. 



			
				Elberfelder schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber darum geht es nicht , Heath Ledger hat den ja auch bekommen für seinen GRANDIOSEN Auftritt in dem FILM . Er war auch SCHAUSPIELER.Junge nee also manchmal denke ich .....schöne Weihnachtenoder hätte Jobs lieber einen oscar , bambi oder die goldene himbeere verdient ? man weiß es nicht.



Den oscar darf man aber eigentlich nicht post mortum verleihen, hatte ich mal gelesen. 

P.s.:
So da ja hier Sachinhalte gerne durch ot wrggespamt werden, hier nochmal zur Sache.

Wenn man mal alle Emotionen bei Seite lässt muss man doch ganz klar feststellen das diese Entscheidung weit weniger nachvollziehbar ist als hier von einigen versucht wird darzulegen.

Wenn die angebrachten Gründe wirklich ausschlaggebend waren, dann hätte der Erfinder des Walkman ebenso einen Grammy kriegen müssen. Warum? Weil zu der Zeit es nichts vergleichbares gab. Man konnte seine Musik einfach nicht mobil nutzen. Die Erfindung des Walkmans hat einen völlig neuen Markt eröffnet und stellt somit eine echte Revolution dar.

Und genau aus letztgenannten Gründen empfinde ich die Entscheidung als sachlich nicht gerechtfertigt. Sowohl mp3 Player als auch mp3s und entspreche Portale gab es schon. Apple hat in Sachen mp3 zwar den Markt in Schwung gebracht aber eben das Rad nicht neu erfunden und das sollte meiner Meinung nach ausschlaggebend sein, wie eben beim Walkman.


MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Meinem Steve?
Na zum Glück lässt du Emotionen bei Seite und diskutierst rein sachlich. 
Du solltest auch den ganzen Thread lesen, dann weißt du auch, wer was geschrieben hat. 

iTunes hat etwas verändert und das auch zum Positiven für die Musikindustrie, weswegen er wohl auch den Grammy bekommt.

PS: Wieso wiederholst du dich?


----------



## zyntex (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Apple stellt absolute Luxusgüter her...wer es sich leisten kann ist glücklich und wer nicht der motz direkt rum, etwas anderes trifft man heute nicht mehr an.
Apple ist weiß Gott nicht das korrekteste Unternehmen...aber welches ist das schon?
Auch wenn Jobs eigentlich nichts konnte hatte er sehr wohl einen Sinn für Vermarktung und Design sowie Funktionalität.

Wieso sollte er also keinen Ehrung bekommen, wenn die Juroren es für richtig halten?

Die Erfolge sind nicht zu übersehen, es sei denn man stellt sich stur.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Dann sollte das Fraunhofer Institut den Preis bekommen und nicht Jobs, denn das MP3 Format gibt es schon viel länger wie iTunes. Aber das scheint wohl wie bei smartphone zu sein. Wenn es apple noch nicht hatte, dann gab es das auch zuvor noch nicht.


 Stimmt schon, aber du musst auf meine Formulierung achten:

Ja. MP3 und die dazugehörigen Player, bzw. ein Musik-Store im Netz sind allesamt keine Apple-Erfindungen, aber sie haben es geschafft aus dem Abspielgerät erst ein Stilobjekt zu machen, und dann den digitalen Musikgenuss endlich in legale Sphären zu kanalisieren, und diesem zum Durchbruch zu verhelfen, Apple kontrolliert heute nicht von ungefähr den Grossteil des digitalen Musikabsatzes. Apple hat auch den legalen Kunden davon überzeugt von der CD auf den digitalen Konsum umzusteigen, sowie etliche Sharer wieder zu Käufern gemacht, auch durch den Hype rund um die Geräte, das kann man nicht klein reden, die Absatzzahlen sprechen für sich.


Da Apple aber ein ziemliches Diktat durchsetzt mit iTunes wundere ich mich aber auch ein wenig über den Preis der Musikindustrie.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Da Apple aber ein ziemliches Diktat durchsetzt mit iTunes wundere ich mich aber auch ein wenig über den Preis der Musikindustrie.


Die freuen sich halt, dass sie überhaupt Kohle sehen.


----------



## Betschi (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Grammy wegen iTunes? Was soll daran so besonders sein? Musik in schlechter Audioqualität und unkompatiblen Format kaufen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Ja, wer macht schon sowas?


----------



## Betschi (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Vorallem: Wer zahlt für Musik im Internet, wenn es alles gratis und legal gibt?


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Leute die einfach auf 'Kaufen' klicken wollen.


----------



## Betschi (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Ach, das gibts noch?


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Ja, typische Apple Kunden halt.


----------



## Betschi (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Logisch Apple Kunden, jemand anderes kann das Format ja nicht abspielen


----------



## MaxNag (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Farnsworth has had enough. - YouTube


----------



## Rollora (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. NEIN!
> Mp3-Player, Online Verkaufsplattformen, Smartphones, Videotelefonie usw. gab es schon vor Jobs. Erfunden hat er nichts neu.
> #


ja wie gesagt eben nicht. Denn die ersten Ansätze in diese Richtung kamen sehr wohl von Apple (in den 90ern). Drum ist dieses uninformierte geflame hier im Forum einfach unerträglich.


Kubiac schrieb:


> Schlimmer noch, er hat den Menschen eingeimpft, dass die Bedienung eines Telefons über ein Touchscreen viel besser ist als echte Tasten. Jetzt muss jeder ein Touchscreen-Smartphone haben auf dem er sich dann zig unsinnige "Apps" läd und Geld aus dem Fenster schmeißt.


warum du die gesamte Firma mit einer Person davon verwechselst ist mir schleierhaft, lern das mal zu unterscheiden!
Er stand sicher Pate hinter vielen Dingen, aber gerade das "Verkaufen" der Produkte und die Preise, dafür hat Apple eine Marketingabteilung und DIE entscheiden wie und wie teuer ein Produkt vermarktet wird, Jobs (oder JEDER Chef) gibt dazu nur sein Ok, weil er meist selbst keine Ahnung hat wie sowas korrekt gemacht gehört. Dass man mit echten Tasten besser SMS Schreiben usw kann ist mir bewusst, dass die Bedinung kinderleicht ist mit DEREN Eingabemethoden, habe ich auf Seite 3 schon beschrieben. 
Lernt mal ein wenig objektiver an das Thema heranzugehen, dieses Geflame ist echt unter jedem Niveau.
Warum, wenn es um seine Dienste an der Musikindustrie geht, wird ständig etwas geflamed was überhaupt keine Newsrelevanz hat.



Kubiac schrieb:


> In einem war er gut. Den Menschen altägliche, schon vorhandene Dienste als revolutionär teuer zu verkaufen.


und wieder verwechselst du Mann und Firma. Ich wette du hast auch schon den einen oder anderen Pixar Film dafür Gratis wo gesehen und hast dann nicht "scheiß Steve Jobs" geschrien.

Warum jetzt so gegen EINE Person Flamen, weil die Firma die er Gegründet und geleitet hat, die VIELE (und auch GUTE!) Produkte brachte, ein paar Entscheidungen traf die nicht jeden schmecken? Denn das sind nur WENIGE Produkte die es unter Jobs ans Tageslicht brachten und die Mehrheit war durchaus eine Bereicherung oder zumindest Inspirationsquelle



Hoelli schrieb:


> david hasselhoff den mauerfall
> 
> ne  im ernst. das steve jobs mit apple und denentsprechenden produkten viel  erreicht und auch unser jetziges mediales leben geprägt hat, ist glaub  ich recht unbestritten. muß aber auch sagen, dass der grammy der falsche  preis für ihn ist. der grammy soll einfach künstler und deren musik  ehren. angebrachter wäre eher ein preis dafür, dass er apple wieder so  nach oben gebracht hat und einen riesenkonzern daraus gemacht hat. nen  preis der einfach das wirtschaftliche ehrt. aber kein grammy.
> 
> davon  ganz ab dass man ehh darüber streiten kann, ob er zu lebzeiten ehh  solche anerkennung bekommen hätte. in der ganzen aktion steckt einfach  viel mehr pr, als verstand


 

Das kann ich so zu 100% mit gutem Gewissen unterschreiben 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Dennis Ritchie:
> Zusammen mit Ken Thompson  erhielt er 1983 den Turing Award, 1990 die Richard-W.-Hamming-Medaille  des IEEE, 1999 die National Medal of Technology und 2011 den Japan-Preis  für die Entwicklung von Unix und C. 2005 wurde Ritchie mit dem IRI  Achievement Award des Industrial Research Institute ausgezeichnet.
> 
> Er wurde wohl schon zu Lebzeiten ausgezeichnet.


Ja, er hatte nur keine Sekte hinter sich (sind die Linuxjünger einfach nicht so sozial, dass sie sich ständig miteinander zusammentun und ihren Führer feiern müssten), wie etwa Apple 



Adam West schrieb:


> Versteh hier nich wieso einer der größter  Ausbeuter und mMn einer der skrupellosesten Personen hier noch einen  Grammy bekommen soll. Er war weder Ikone noch ein gutes Bsp. für andere.
> Dennis Richie ist gestorben und kein Hahn hat danach gekräht und ER hat wirklich zum Fortschritt der Menschheit beigetragen.
> Steve Jobs verdient rein garnichts!


 Deine Meinung sonst in allen Ehren (und ich bin meist deiner Meinung), aber das hier ist leider durch und durch falsch:
1. er ist kein Ausbeuter. Wenn schon seine Firma, aber niemand hat dort ja jemals wen gezwungen das teure Produkt zu kaufen
2. er war sehr wohl Ikone und auch ein gutes Beispiel in vielen Dingen, wie man sein Leben trotz Krankheit und schwerer Kindheit lebt etwa. Oder wie man ein erfolgreiches Unternehmen führt. Nach Rückschlägen nicht aufgibt. Mal eben die Bedienoberflächen von Computer und anderen Geräten revolutioniert... schau auf Seite 3 hab ich schon mal was dazu geschrieben, eventuell hast du doch noch nicht alles bedacht 
3. Richie wurde ja geehrt, aber halt nicht so ein Tam-Tam drum gemacht


Hugo78 schrieb:


> Beim MacBook Air Bild, hab ich im ersten Moment gelesen: "MacBook Air - das *zweitdümmste* Notebook der Welt zum Zeitpunkt der Vorstellung."
> Und dachte, _na na PCGH das ist zwar ehrlich aber irgendwie pös_.


 Ich will meist features und performance. Das natürlich auch noch günstig, so wie die Eierlegende-Woll-Milch-Sau.
Gibts halt nicht von Apple, die haben weniger Features als die Konkurrenz dafür überzeugen sie in anderen Bereichen.
 Macbook Air war mir bei Release ein Dorn im Auge: langsam, Mac OS (und somit konnte ich 90% meiner Software darauf nicht nutzen) und natürlich viel zu teuer.
ABER: jeder der auf leichte, mobile Geräte wert legte, hatte was davon und für die war der Preis offensichtlich gerechtfertigt. Warum nicht mal über den Tellerrand rausschaun? Die PCGH hat hier wenig Weitblick bewiesen...


ger_cornholio schrieb:


> Stimmt Heath Ledger hat ja für Dark Knight auch noch einen bekommen


 Ja, warum soll man Preise nicht Postum vergeben?
Bei Heath wars ja nicht zuletzt WEGEN seines Todes, dass er dieses extra Stück aufmerksamkeit bekam. Ich sah eine enorm starke Perfomance von ihm in TDK aber ich denke da schwang bei allen Juroren die Geschichte seines Todes auch noch mit, es gab nämlich durchaus andere ebenso starke Performances von Schauspielern.

Deshalb bringt die Diskussion nix, ob nicht der Erfinder von Napster, Walkman, Ghettoblaster usw auch einen Grammy verdient hätte, jetzt grad wollen halt alle dem Steve einen geben 


Nailgun schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht.
> 
> Es ist schon  interessant, wie wenig Leute es sonst schert, wer jetzt nen Grammy  bekommt, aber wenn Jobs einer verliehen wird, geht für manche die Welt  unter.


Das ist eine sehr subjektive Feststellung. Sie müsste korrigiert lauten:
"Es ist schon  interessant, wie wenig* PC-Nerds es sonst* sonst schert, wer jetzt nen Grammy  bekommt,"
Denn vor und nach jeder Grammyverleihung gehen diverse Musikforen über vor diskussionen, diesmal betriffts halt "einen von uns", und nichtmal zu dem können wir stehen, anstatt dass wir mal begrüßen, dass das Internet, Computer, MP3s und Co was DAZU beigetragen hat, wie die Musikindustrie sich entwickelt... Es wär mal gut, dass man das feiert, sonst müssen wir ja auch ständig wegen der Raubkopien schläge einstecken...


----------



## Iceananas (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Der Steve Jobs hatte schon was drauf, keine Frage. Aber dieser Hype nach seinem Tod (!) ist einfach widerlich. Schade eigentlich, wieso könnt ihr den nicht einfach in Frieden ruhen lassen.

Dazu fällt mir nur noch das hier ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine tolle Gesellschaft haben wir mittlerweile...


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Barack Obama bekam auch den Friedensnobelpreis. Und wofür? Im Grunde nur dafür, dass er gewählt wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Adam West schrieb:


> Versteh hier nich wieso einer der größter Ausbeuter und mMn einer der skrupellosesten Personen hier noch einen Grammy bekommen soll. Er war weder Ikone noch ein gutes Bsp. für andere.



Der Grammy wird regelmäßig an Leute vergeben, die kein gutes Beispiel für andere sind, die skrupellos vorgehen und ordentlich abkassieren 




N-Golth-Batai schrieb:


> du vergisst philips, die haben den cd-player erfunden.



Weder CD-Player noch Walkman haben irgend etwas am Musikverändert verändert. iTunes dagegen hat nicht nur neue Strukturen geschaffen, sondern die bestehenden in weiten Teilen sogar vollkommen zurückgedrängt und damit eine ganze Branche auf den Kopf gestellt (wortwörtlich - früher haben mal die Majorlabels den Plattenläden diktiert, was Sache ist, heute diktiert iTunes).
Das letzte mal gab es eine derartige Veränderung im Musikvertrieb, als das Grammophon die Abhängigkeit von Live-Musik beendete. (und nein, Emil Berliner hat keinen Grammy bekommen. Aber nicht, weil er ebenfalls nur "etwas, das es schon gab" populär gemacht hat.)




Nailgun schrieb:


> Tote können auch nen Oskar bekommen, also sehe ich das nicht als Problem.



Aber bislang nie den Oskar fürs Lebenswerk, sondern immer für einen bestimmten Film aus der letzten Oskarperiode. Jobs würde hier aber für sein Handeln des letzten Jahrzehnts ausgezeichnet werden. Da kommt zurecht die Frage auf "wieso gerade jetzt?"




Elberfelder schrieb:


> Ja aber darum geht es nicht , Heath Ledger hat den ja auch bekommen für seinen GRANDIOSEN Auftritt in dem FILM . Er war auch SCHAUSPIELER.Junge nee also manchmal denke ich .....schöne Weihnachtenoder hätte Jobs lieber einen oscar , bambi oder die goldene himbeere verdient ? man weiß es nicht.


 
Man kann sagen, was man will, aber wie Jobs neue Geräte präsentierte, hatte Aspekte schauspielerischer Leistung und war eine wichtige Komponente des Apple-Erfolges. (Wer sonst würde es schaffen, Produkte, die nach Meinung der versammelten Besserwisser höchstens 1% ihres Preises wert sind so vorzuführen, dass sie 80% Marktanteil erreichen und selbst reine Werbeveranstaltungen in der Tagesschau gezeigt werden? Heath Ledger hat das nicht geschafft.)




Betschi schrieb:


> Grammy wegen iTunes? Was soll daran so besonders sein? Musik in schlechter Audioqualität und unkompatiblen Format kaufen?



Genau: kaufen.
Afaik aber mitlerweile bei iTunes nicht mehr in inkompatiblen Formaten und nicht in schlechtester Qualität (bei anderen schon...).


----------



## MysticBinary82 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Nailgun schrieb:


> iTunes hat etwas verändert und das auch zum Positiven für die Musikindustrie, weswegen er wohl auch den Grammy bekommt.


 
Ja für jedes lied muss die Musikindustrie Apple ordentlich Geld zahlen. Wenn ich mich recht erinner 30% auf jeden verkauften Song. So kann man die Kuh auch bis zum tod aussaugen.

Apple ist ein Blut-(Geld)-sauger ohne gleichen und sie machen es so gut, dass dieses Unternehmen auch noch dafür belobigt wird und von zu vielen Blind verehrt wird. Wenn es wirklich einen Gott gibt, dann haben alle Apple-jünger gegen das 2. Gebot verstoßen.

Ich finde das Geld was er mit Apple verdient hat ist Preis genug und sein leben gerettet hat es am Ende auch nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass sich die Musikindustrie schon freut, wenn sie überhaupt Kohle für die Songs bekommen? 

Gibt es eigentlich Firmen, die nicht am Geld der Kunden interessiert sind?


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Verschoben] iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*

Meiner Meinung nach hat Jobs den Preis absolut verdient. Wer die Steve Jobs Biografie gelesen hat, weiß was dort abging. Ohne ihn wäre weder die Musikindustrie, noch der Smartphone Markt, noch der Tablet Markt so, wie er heute ist. Ein genialer Mann ist dieses Jahr gestorben. Zumindest die Würdigung, die er jetzt bekam, hat er vollends verdient.


----------



## troppa (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: iPhone-Erfinder Steve Jobs erhält Grammy für iPod-Revolution*



Rollora schrieb:


> Dann kam unter ihm der *Macintosh* (Apple Macintosh)... mal eben bekannt als der erste Computer mit *grafischer Benutzeroberfläche*
> Dann kam *NeXT *(NeXT ). Diejenigen die nicht nur flamen sondern auch ein wenig Ahnung von der Geschichte hinter PCs &Co haben, wissen, dass der Outcome von NeXT nicht unerheblich war - selbst im heutigen Mac OS sind noch spuren der damaligen Arbeit.
> Ich persönlich benutze und Boykottiere Apple Produkte der neueren Zeit, aber was mir persönlich an der Arbeit Steve Jobs' etwas gebracht hat, sind die wundervollen Filme der *von ihm gegründeten Firma Pixar* (Pixar Animation Studios) - Toy Story, Findet Nemo, Wall-E, Monster AG, Die Unglaublichen, Oben usw...



Dreifach Hust, 

Der erste Computer mit GUI war der Xerox Alto 1973 (übringens auch schon mit Maus), nicht der Mac der erst 9 Jahre später kam.

Die NeXT-Rechner hat die gute Hardware ausgezeichnet nicht das OS, dass, in der Qualität mit MacOS damals, in etwa wie Windows ME mit Win 98 oder 95 vergleichbar war. (so O-Ton eines Programmierers und guten Freundes mit dem ich mich noch Letztens über den Tod Jobs' gesprochen habe.). Was auch auf der Hand liegt, da er ja nicht 100%ig das MacOS kopieren konnte. Von NeXTStep über OPENSTEP zu Mac OS X Server waren es aber riesen Schritte. Damals war bei Apple Schmalhans Küchenmeister (Viele wissen nicht, dass Jobs nie als Chef oder Vorstandsmitglied von Apple von NeXT zurück kam sondern "nur" als Berater. Sonst hätte man wohl die 100 mio günstigere Be Incorporated übernommen.) und NeXTStep hatte schon die nötigen Impementierungen für die NeXT-Hardware, die man, nach der Übernahme, nutzen wollte. 

Steve Jobs gründete nicht Pixar. Er kaufte es 1986, zusammen mit Ed Catmull, George Lucas ab. (Hieß vorher Lucasfilm Graphics Group und war ein Teil von ILM, wenn ich mich recht errinnere.)

Naja wenn ich schon mal da bin - Zum Thema:

Steve Jobs hat natürlich nicht das Rad mit dem IPod neu erfunden, aber man muss Ihm zugestehen, dass er wiedereinmal etwas Bestehendes genommen hat, und zu etwas Neuem zusammengeführt hat, dass es so vorher noch nicht gegeben hat und sich dann noch im Massenmarkt durchgesetz hat. Er war immer das Marketinggenie hinter Apple und hat den Laden durch IMac und IPod gerettet. Ohne den IMac und den IPod würde es Apple heute nicht mehr geben.

Ob er jetzt dafür einen technischen Grammy bekommen sollte: Keine Ahnung, was will er denn jetzt noch damit? Aber warum auch nicht? Wegen den Restriktionen eines geschlossenen Systems? Ich hab keinen Mac und keinen IPod, kein IPhone und auch kein IPad, interressiert mich nicht, will ich auch nicht. Man brauchts auch nicht zu kaufen, wenn man was gegen geschlossene System hat, Niemand zwingt einen. Aber eine PS hab ihr auch zu Hause, genau wie ich. Aber da stört es mich auch nicht, Spiel rein, zocken, fertig. Wenn ich aber eine Programm brauche um Daten (Musik etc.) zu übertragen muss ich kotzen, deshalb ist auch mein erster MP3-Player von Sony in den Müll geflogen. Ja, SO ist das Leben.

*EDIT: schlage hiermit offiziell "App" als Unwort des Jahres 2011 vor. (Wenn der Schwachsinn überhaupt als Wort gilt.) Finde ich noch dämlicher als "Handy"*


----------

